# Nissan Largo Van



## Pacificpearl53 (Mar 22, 2011)

I Just moved to Australia from New Zealand but i have still very good and nice Nissan VAN
with only 102.000 km and very good condition.
I can sell for very cheap price. Van is located in Nelson, South island.

Ricky


----------

